# Rationale for a maximum tripod load?



## Perio (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello guys! When you consider getting a tripod, how much should the maximum tripod load exceed the weight of your equipment? So, if you want to put 10-pound equipment on a tripod, should the tripod hold at least 20/30/50/100 pounds? Or the more the better? Is there any scientific rationale for tripod maximum load vs. equipment weight? 

To be more specific, would you get TVC-33 (50 pounds maximum load), Gitzo GT5532S (88 pounds) or RRS TVC-43 (100 pounds) for a 10-pound equipment? Or all of them is overkill?

Thanks! I hope my question makes sense.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2014)

There is no standard or consistent way of rating loads, so we do not know what they are telling us.

There is the Japanese method, calculate the size of screw, and use that size. The German method is also to carefully calculate the screw size, then they use two bolts, and their big ones 

I hope no one is offended, its just to illustrate that without a standard, you go by the tripod maker's reputation. Both will get the job done, but one has a huge safety margin.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2014)

Mt. Spokane is correct. When a manufacturer gives a load rating, does it mean 'can support this load within acceptable vibration' or does it mean 'one pound more and the legs might snap'? They don't say. 

Tripod load ratings are useful as a relative guide _within brand_. So, the RRS TVC-43 will support a load more stably than the TVC-33, but the TVC-33 may be more or less stable than the Gitzo GT5532S with the same load. 

One thing I can tell you...RRS tends to be a bit conservative with their ratings....just a bit. For example, their TQC-14 travel tripod is their 'weakest' set of legs, rated to hold only 25 lbs. I think Joe (RRS' owner) weighs just a bit more than that....







I weigh 180 lbs, and I couldn't resist trying this when I first got my TQC-14 - it held me just fine.


----------



## Perio (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for your input, guys. I can't believe how much both of you know. Neuro, so are you implying that TVC-33 should be more than enough for 10lb equipment and it doesn't make much sense to go for TVC-43 or Gitzo GT5532S? 




neuroanatomist said:


> Mt. Spokane is correct. When a manufacturer gives a load rating, does it mean 'can support this load within acceptable vibration' or does it mean 'one pound more and the legs might snap'? They don't say.
> 
> Tripod load ratings are useful as a relative guide _within brand_. So, the RRS TVC-43 will support a load more stably than the TVC-33, but the TVC-33 may be more or less stable than the Gitzo GT5532S with the same load.
> 
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2014)

The TVC-33 will do fine. Most of the use my TVC-33 gets is with the 1D X + 600/4L IS II (on an RRS PG-02 LLR gimbal), the camera + lens is ~12 lbs (more with a TC and a 600EX-RT + Better Beamer).


----------

